# Site with very good pen pictures



## driften (May 10, 2005)

I just found a site http://www.stylophilesonline.com that has VERY nice pen pictures in the articles. Those sure are the type of pics I like to have of my work and I know some of you would love to duplicate.

Have fun!


----------



## JimGo (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for that Jeff!  There's some great inspiration in there, but in photographic quality and pen design!


----------



## swm6500 (May 11, 2005)

Very interesting site, looks like there are a few ideas out there.


----------



## Fred in NC (May 11, 2005)

Very interesting ...

<b>It's when considered as a work of art that the Mikado series really shine however. Considering the quality of the work on these pens, they are _very reasonably priced_, with an list price of $14,000 on "I Am A Cat". </b>


----------



## woodscavenger (May 11, 2005)

COOL!


----------



## JimGo (May 11, 2005)

Fred, I think whether they are reasonably priced or not depends on whether you're a cat fan! []  Actually, I agree; most of the stuff there wasn't TOO expensive, especially when you factor in the artisanship that was necessary to create it in the first place.


----------



## driften (May 11, 2005)

I sure loved the pictures and some of the info. It was also cool to see how some of the pens we make are not diffrent then some of the high class pens in looks. Some are very artistic. 

It was cool hearing what they think a good pen balances and feels like in http://www.stylophilesonline.com/archive/jan03/06lb.htm

Other then the nibs I would think a number of the people here could have made the pens in that article.


----------



## jdavis (May 13, 2005)

Nice site and great pics of pens. Thanks


----------

